# Looking for employment



## stu261981 (Nov 26, 2007)

Hi to you all,

I am at wits end looking for work in Dubai. I have applied to so many jobs and searched through all websites looking for an opportunity to further my career in Dubai.

I am looking to relocate by no later than the end of January as my girlfriend has already secured a position. 

Has anyone got any firm advice on how I can seek employment in Dubai. I am thinking I have no option but to go to Dubai and actually search when I get there but this will leave me in an unsecure position should I fail to find employment.

I am a project manager at a facilities management company and have completed my first two major projects which were a chiller installation worth £800k and a lift refurbishmemt project worth £200k. I have a manufacturing background in the car industry but changed to project management in facilities management due to the manufacturing industry dying in the UK.

If anyone can point me in the right direction and advise on how to go about employment in Dubai I would be eternally grateful.

Thanks to you all in advance!!


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. Would you be able to travel to Dubai on a vacation, search out a job while you are there, then return to your home and keep your current work until negotiations are complete?


----------



## stu261981 (Nov 26, 2007)

synthia said:


> Welcome to the forum. Would you be able to travel to Dubai on a vacation, search out a job while you are there, then return to your home and keep your current work until negotiations are complete?


i am in dubai 13th dec - 17th dec for one interview and am hoping to get some more before i visit.


----------

